# choosing a nice place to vomit



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Miss Margaux has a bad habit of walking across all the laminate flooring in the dining room and living room to throw up on the edge of the area rug in the living room. 

This afternoon, she came hurrying in from the screened porch, walked across the vinyl flooring in the kitchen to the foyer, where she threw up on the hardwood floor. Then she went back out on the porch. 

I mean seriously? Why are the harder-to-clean surfaces more attractive places to vomit??


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ugh, so sorry to hear that spirite. My place is nearly all carpet, so it's the preferred area, too. I believe Fizzion worked amazingly well for the stains and smell. 

(I wonder if this one will also go to the Complaining thread? Lol!) ;-)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It could definitely, LOL! But I really wonder what's motivating the choice of place. I mean, I guess maybe I can understand running back inside if you're not feeling well, because it's a safe place. But rug v. floor...?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mocha was a barf bag and she LOVED the rugs...to the point I only have a few left in the house. She would run to a rug, give the warning siren, and then "blech". We all learned to run when the warning siren started to move her to a tiled floor. My theory as to why she liked the carpets....when she vomited on any other surface, she'd slip backwards or the vomit would move too fast and her paws would get dirty. So...vomit on the rug...no movement and no need to clean paws. UGH


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh...and I nicely asked her MANY times to stand on the carpet and vomit on the floor...didn't work. I guess she figured I needed to work harder as her personal slave.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

wouldn't it be nice if you could explain to them that they should vomit in the litter box?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL Mochas Mommy! I've actually moved Margaux when she starts making The Noise, but she always tries to go back to where she originally positioned herself. Maybe you're right, that the vomit doesn't move on carpet. 

Come to think of it, Margaux prefers to walk on hard surfaces, so maybe she figures if she throws up on the rug, it's out of her way and she won't walk into it (she's blind). However, yesterday I came downstairs and saw dirty pawprints headed away from the pile she left on the edge of the rug, so obviously she'd been walking on the rug. Grr.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh Bon, for me that wouldn't work. Because Margaux's blind, she already makes a mess walking in her pee clumps. All I need is a kitty with vomit AND litter stuck to her paws coming out of the box!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I figured the cats puked on the rug because it is absorbent and they were doing us a favor,...no mopping and all that, lol!!!
Yup, you hear that hurk, hurk, hurk, and grab them and run for the linoleum, ha!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL Speechie! Gross as it sounds, I always wait a day before cleaning up vomit on the rug, especially if it's just kibble that comes back in the same form, because it's so much easier when it's all dry. 

Geez, the things cat owners talk about.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww Jeff! That's Priceless!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Just realized what I posted had a profanity in it so thought I'd better remove it to save the mods the work...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw drat, I didn't get to see it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jeff, 
IF there was a profanity in it, I missed it!! 
I was laughing to much at the cartoon!! 
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

spirite...I used to leave Mocha's rug barfs for a couple days as well....disgusting as it sounds, it sure was a LOT easier to clean...vacuum and only a light spot to clean. Every time I cleaned the wet stuff...I would be fighting carpet stains for months!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

NebraskaCat said:


> Just realized what I posted had a profanity in it so thought I'd better remove it to save the mods the work...


I had to go back and look at it to find the profanity. I probably would have missed it. Priceless cartoon, I stole it to send to friends. :grin:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

spirite said:


> I mean seriously? Why are the harder-to-clean surfaces more attractive places to vomit??


I moved into a place with hardwood floors. I bought ONE small area rug. Just one. And where do they puke???


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

marie73 said:


> I had to go back and look at it to find the profanity. I probably would have missed it. Priceless cartoon, I stole it to send to friends. :grin:


Dang nab it Marie! I thought I'd stolen it to...but then I couldn't find it in my downloads!
And it was Funny! 
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh YES, the edge puker!! How well I know. Not ON the carpet where it will be hidden, but on the edge banding where it is sure to soak in and discolor. Yep, been there done that.

Smartest thing I did was get rid of my white (what was I thinking) wall to wall carpeting and buy a multi color carpet for the LR.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Mochas Mommy said:


> spirite...I used to leave Mocha's rug barfs for a couple days as well....disgusting as it sounds, it sure was a LOT easier to clean...vacuum and only a light spot to clean. Every time I cleaned the wet stuff...*I would be fighting carpet stains for months*!


Resolve carpet cleaner with OxiClean for Pets!! One of the best products I've ever used.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I learned not to try and pick up Snicker to move her. She would then just run away, puking as she went, leaving a trail. That was just worse, so we left her to do her thing!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL...hate to say it, but I'm glad I'm not the only one with discolored rugs. There's probably more Nature's Miracle on the living room rug than there are carpet fibers. 

marie, about 15% of my floors are covered by rugs. And I'd say Margaux throws up on them 90% of the time, 5% on hardwood, 5% on laminate. Apparently, the linoleum in the kitchen is too ugly to even vomit on.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Spirite....you jinxed me! I just stepped in a cold "Ralph Up!"
And yep, on the edge of the rug in the kitchen!! 
Sharon


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

What a thread! I'm sorry I missed Jeff's pic though! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Knock on wood.....so far...mine have gone on the wood floors (I'm 85 percent carpet-rules)...except someone walked all the way to the bathroom one day to puke on that rug. Go figure


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no, sorry 10cats!

gizmo, I hope I haven't jinxed you now too! I'm telling you, I don't know what it is about the rugs. 

I thought I had an idea just now, but it doesn't apply, in my case anyway. I was thinking that maybe they like rugs because it's a texture where they think they can cover it? I know when Celia's pooped on the rug (yeah, if anyone ever visits - definitely keep your shoes on) because there are tufts of carpet for 2 feet around the piece of poo. But Margaux has never once pawed around where she vomits, whatever the surface is.

Do your kitties paw at the rug to try to cover it after they've thrown up?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Nope...never once did she try to cover it.
She was too busy racing AWAY from it hoping we might blame someone else!
Honestly...never saw that cat move so fast as when she was getting away from the vomit pile(s)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks to the Help of a certain 
person  (Thank You Marie!)
I can present the pic, that everyone missed!!
It has been tastefully edited!
So here goes!







Thank You Jeff!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Lately I have been trying out new food for ET, he started vomitting again. Oh well, twice, he seemed to have chosen the round scratcher toy, what do you call that? Anyway, I was glad.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks 10cats and marie! I was dying to know what I'd missed! 

snowy, interesting that he threw up on his toy...is it the kind that has the corrugated cardboard in the middle? I'm sorry that the new food didn't work out though...


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, corrugated cardboard in the middle, he loved it and been using it daily. He just love corrugated scratcher. But to pick that to vomit on - I just don't understand, lol. 

It was my mistake. I went pet shopping and saw this small can that say "Venison & Lamb". The ingredients list on the can was too tiny for my failing eye, but I just bought one can to try, since it says "Venison & Lamb", I just assumed its safe. Then when he started vomitting, I had to go online to check ingredients and found out it has chicken "_Venison Broth, Venison Viscera (Lung, Kidney, Heart, Liver) *28.99%, *Chicken Meat *28.86%*_" plus guar gum etc etc.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

If my cats vomit, they always make sure to do it on my bed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

Cosmic just pukes wherever he is. Even in bed. Or even better when he has a really big one, my bed, on mommies very hard to wash down duvet.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

Mashka when she was sick and even before preferred carpet.... I do have some marks on the cat tree as well. A couple of times I woke up because my bed was wet as she was throwing up liquid, I thought it was pee, but the smell was different and there were pieces of food.

Hansel threw up a couple of times since I got him - not sure why, possibly particular food didn't agree with him - one time on the sofa and two times in my bed. The last time was on my new comforter/cover -- good thing I decided to cover my comforter with a linen sheet at night, mainly to protect new comforter from claws, but it helped with vomit too.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's so sad, but funny, that there are so many of us with kitties who like to vomit in hard-to-clean places...what is going on in those little minds of theirs?

I heard the evil noise in the foyer last night and thought for sure the doormat would be the victim, but she actually didn't make it that far. Much easier to clean up on the hardwood. 

snowy, I was wondering again if it was the texture - something they can get their claws into so they can try to cover it (even though they never try to...). Chicken is a sneaky ingredient - I've seen it in many different flavor foods where you wouldn't expect it.

2Siamese and koshechka, it's interesting that your kitties would vomit on the bed/sofa. If Margaux is on the couch when she starts to feel ill, she'll jump down so she can vomit on the floor. Celia doesn't vomit, but occasionally she pees or poops out of the litterbox, and her favorite spot is my bed. I had to toss 2 comforters, but was able to save the third. Nature's Miracle didn't work very well on actual down but was fine on the down alternative stuff.


----------



## Firebreak (Mar 22, 2011)

Both my kitties will vomit on the stairs, because it's the only carpet in the house, lol.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

spirite said:


> 2Siamese and koshechka, it's interesting that your kitties would vomit on the bed/sofa.


Mashka had IBD so until we started on drugs, she couldn't really help herself as to places. She also "announced" it by making strange loud sounds. If I was awake I tried to rush and get a paper towel and put it in front of her. She also threw up large amount of liquid, so that part of my bed was pretty wet afterwards. Initially I even wondered if it was pee, but the smell is quite different. 

My carpet is in pretty bad shape given Mashka's IBD, but it's 17 years old, so replacing it on my "to-do" list.

Hansel worried me because it was also several hours after he ate and also mostly liquid with only little bits of food. But as it only was 3 times in 6 months and with 2 of these times being on the same day/night when I tried a different food - first time on the sofa then several hours later on the bed, I figured I'd watch. Incidentally, the food I tried after which he vomited twice within 24 hours was Innova Evo - go figure. I guess you never know what'll not agree with your kitty.


----------

